# XS Engineering BNR32 Skyline GT-R at SS Time Attack



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

I have not seen it before and it's quite impressive. It left the Mines GTR some seconds behind that day.

YouTube - XS Engineering BNR32 Skyline GT-R at SS Time Attack

What do you think?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks. Enjoyed that a great deal


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Very good video..

Didn't this car beat the Mines R34 in the US?

Anyway I never thought it would be possible to find skilled Skyline tuner in the US  XS Enginering is awesome!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its a fantastic looking machine too, using the Veilside wide body kit and making it look good!:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

one of the most impressive R32s on the planet, no doubt about it. 305/35/18 on all four corners, that's a LOT of rubber! American built too


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wooooo....never seen that car before.....looks GORGEOUS


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that looks awesome! best use of a veilside kit EVER!


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

The XS GTR, at the last Super Street Time ATtack, killed everything that attended that event except an professional Porsche GT3 with 4way Moton's and a complete carbon fiber body. They now banned all professionally used race cars from Time Attack so the XS GTR is fastest overall. 


This time even the Cyber Evo didn't get close. I have that Super Street issue somewhere, cannot find it right now though. I will post all times and classes.

I'd love to see it compete against other GTR32's like Garage Saurus', or Attkd's, Autech Tsukuda. 

Or maybe hear what Tarzan Yamada had to say about it!


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

I bet that will be in the next American Togue Challenge video!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

305 wide and AWD 

That car grips, freaken awesome!


----------



## dorrell (Jan 18, 2007)

looks fantastic - sounds fantastic - drives amazingly


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

i looks an awesome piece of kit ... looks so well built - best r32 ive seen i think


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Great video, thanks for putting that up, really good fun watching it 4 times to see all the camera angles. 

Is it true now that Tyler McQuarrie in the Hankook/JIC Magic S-15 Silvia ran a 1:48.766 on the same circuit configuration. If so its looking like a few great battles ahead at Button Willow as no doubt the CyberEvo guys wont take this lying down.

Glen


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

wow! that looks(to coin an American saying) "Awesome" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and I am not easily impressed


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

fast car.... it looks a little ill haneling... they should turn the boost down more and make it go the same time with handeling.. then turn the boost up!...

the JIC s15 ran a sec faster.. with 200 less hp...


im sure this car is more developed now tho... this vid is pretty old i think...


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

That's quite 'a bit of kit'!


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

For big bootie lovers


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

and some folks say Americans can't build cars....

beautiful R32!


----------

